# Wall of the Reformers



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 25, 2005)

One major landmark in Geneva, Switzerland of interest is the Wall of the Reformers (Mur des Reformateurs). It is a wall built on the ruins of the old city walls built for defense and used until the 19th century. It is a tribute to the Reformers of Geneva and elsewhere and contains bas-relief sculptures of a number of Protestant heroes and the names of others who are recognized by Geneva for their contributions to the cause as well (note: not everyone referenced on the wall is a true Protestant hero). 

Construction on the wall began in 1909, the 400th anniversary of the birth of John Calvin and the 350th anniversary of the founding of the Geneva Academy. The wall is located in Bastions Park.

The center of the wall includes sculptures of William Farel, John Calvin, Theodore Beza and John Knox, along with the motto of the Reformation: "Post tenebras lux." 

Elsewhere on the wall there are sculptures of Frederick William, Elector of Brandenburg; William I, of Orange; Gaspard de Coligny of France; and Roger Williams of Rhode Island. Also noted on the wall are the names of Peter Valdes (Waldo) (leader of the Waldensians); John Wycliffe (English Bible translator); John Hus (Bohemian Reformer) and Marie Dentiere (Flemish feminist).


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Sep 26, 2005)

I've always loved this monument. I've used it as my avatar on several message boards over the years. I also currently have it as my background screen.

Mike


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MICWARFIELD_
> I've always loved this monument. I've used it as my avatar on several message boards over the years. I also currently have it as my background screen.
> 
> Mike




I just did a right click-Set as wallpaper.


----------



## SRoper (Sep 27, 2005)

Images of Reformed saints ... that's rather iconic.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 29, 2006)

Ok, now we just need Farel and Beza smilies...


----------

